# APH minimum vivarium size?



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

What is the minimum size vivarium for an adult APH?

Some websites say 3ft x 2ft x 2ft.... some websites say 4ft x 2ft x 2ft. 
:bash:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

3 ft is the minimum, but the bigger the better! mine has a two storey furniture conversion :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My 2 have a 5ft x 2ft x 2ft rabbit hutch each and they make use of all of the space


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok, stupid question most likely, but can they be house pets?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

luke123 said:


> Ok, stupid question most likely, but can they be house pets?


 
They HAVE to be house pets. I have my rabbit hutches in a spare room


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

I didn't mean that, sorry. I mean kept like a dog, no cage or anything..


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Nah they need cages. They are pretty tiny at would more than likely get lost


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> Nah they need cages. *They are pretty tiny at would more than likely get lost*


and cold


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

panther_87k said:


> 3 ft is the minimum, but the bigger the better! mine has a two storey furniture conversion :2thumb:





Shell195 said:


> My 2 have a 5ft x 2ft x 2ft rabbit hutch each and they make use of all of the space


Thanks. :2thumb: : victory:


----------

